# EDC Wristwatch Suunto Core All Black



## Hawk2014 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just picked one of these up, great for urban survival.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Really dude, you just paid an arm and a leg for that?

Seriously, you're my hero. I've been 'scoping them out for a while. But I'm pretty sure the wife would notice that cool piece of equipment on my wrist.

You have to review it.

Way to go!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a nice watch, but I don't really see the need for anything but the watch and compass. The watch for setting and meeting time points for tasks with others and the compass to navigate by. But I can do that with a stick and a couple rocks also. Everything else seems pointless. I feel the temperature and go, "hot as hell out" or "cold as my ex-wife out" and go about what I need to do, because I've got to do it regardless. Knowing how hot or cold it is when shtf isn't going to make a difference. It's only going to make you more miserable and make others have to listen to your whining about what the temperature is. I look up into the sky at the clouds and go, "Nice day out" or "gonna rain" and go about what I need to do because I've got to do it regardless. I think you should have spent the money on a nice knife.


:mrgreen:

I know, I'm a bummer.


.


----------



## Hawk2014 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> It's a nice watch, but I don't really see the need for anything but the watch and compass. The watch for setting and meeting time points for tasks with others and the compass to navigate by. But I can do that with a stick and a couple rocks also. Everything else seems pointless. I feel the temperature and go, "hot as hell out" or "cold as my ex-wife out" and go about what I need to do, because I've got to do it regardless. Knowing how hot or cold it is when shtf isn't going to make a difference. It's only going to make you more miserable and make others have to listen to your whining about what the temperature is. I look up into the sky at the clouds and go, "Nice day out" or "gonna rain" and go about what I need to do because I've got to do it regardless. I think you should have spent the money on a nice knife.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


I got plenty of knives.


----------



## Hawk2014 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Really dude, you just paid an arm and a leg for that?
> 
> Seriously, you're my hero. I've been 'scoping them out for a while. But I'm pretty sure the wife would notice that cool piece of equipment on my wrist.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at it for a while and finally found got it on auction at ebay for about $100 less. Had to get it -


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

That is a very sexy watch. I do like the ABC type, more in my price range than... I was looking for a Rad watch earlier... fukushima and stuff and found this one MTM Black RAD Tactical Watch For Radiation Detection

To bad I am not a rich man.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, I'm one of those guys who believes if you can afford a quality watch is worth the investment. I like and admire most any watch Suuto makes, but I'm more of a Luminox kind of guy. Another good choice is Marathon. Can't go wrong with either of those three.

I second the must be reviewed motion. NICE pick up.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Awww, come on Fuzzee...

That watch would make even you look cool, almost James Bondish!!!

::rambo::


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Awww, come on Fuzzee...
> 
> That watch would make even you look cool, almost James Bondish!!!
> 
> ::rambo::


Maybe, but I look cool enough with my Casio G-Shock.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice-looking watch, but I will stay with my good old windup pocket watch it has served me well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I still have a Timex Ironman from 1987, keeps perfect time. Best $19 Mrs. Slippy ever spent on me.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just remember if there is an EMP attack it will be about as useless as this computer. A Seiko self winding from the 1990's on the other hand.


----------

